# Systema  wow!!



## Xue Sheng (May 5, 2007)

I have been focusing on the breath training from the DVD and book let every breath and I like to try and fit my training into everyday activities where possible. Things like thinking about rooting, force and energy (like Taiji) when opening doors. However today I was using Systema breathing while mowing the lawn and I am absolutely amazed at how many muscles I use to mow the lawn that I do not need to use, that made things a lot easier. 

That was actually pretty cool.

Just wanted to let all know I am still working on this and I am wondering if anyone else has ideas as to how to work this into the everyday?


----------



## seasoned (May 5, 2007)

It has been said that Martial Arts is 24/7 and that your every day stance should be your karate stance and your karate stance should be your ever day stance. I try to use proper breathing and also think about balance and if I am double weighted or not.


----------



## seasoned (May 5, 2007)

seasoned said:


> It has been said that Martial Arts is 24/7 and that your every day stance should be your karate stance and your karate stance should be your ever day stance. I try to use proper breathing and also think about balance and if I am double weighted or not.


 
I sent my post to early before I mentioned that you touched on something that interests me very much. I have not heard of the DVD you talk about but will look it up. Thank you


----------



## Furtry (May 9, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> I have been focusing on the breath training from the DVD and book let every breath and I like to try and fit my training into everyday activities where possible. Things like thinking about rooting, force and energy (like Taiji) when opening doors. However today I was using Systema breathing while mowing the lawn and I am absolutely amazed at how many muscles I use to mow the lawn that I do not need to use, that made things a lot easier.





Xue Sheng said:


> That was actually pretty cool.
> 
> Just wanted to let all know I am still working on this and I am wondering if anyone else has ideas as to how to work this into the everyday?



Looking for specific things 'to do' while breathing properly is a bit... skewed. But, start with trying every deliberate action you make. Sitting down or standing up. Getting in and out of your car. Walking up or down stairs. Happy to hear that you are getting all this benefit out of it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 9, 2007)

Furtry said:


> Looking for specific things 'to do' while breathing properly is a bit... skewed. But, start with trying every deliberate action you make. Sitting down or standing up. Getting in and out of your car. Walking up or down stairs. Happy to hear that you are getting all this benefit out of it.


 
Thanks


----------



## NYCRonin (May 10, 2007)

Furtry, my Brother in 'all of this' - is on point..as usual...and proiven in years of knowing him.

BUT - I would take his inferrence just a little bit further.

WALK...with a certain little bit of hip tilt  - until this becomes a natural way to walk. A deep search function will explain the spinal alignment - an alignment that we often forget when carrying weight comes along.

Go to a public park and watch children- like 2 to 10 year olds - move about. 

Much of Systema knowledge is NOT an accumulation -0 it rerally turs out to be a re-gaining - a shedding of things accumulated as we grwo up into adulthood.

You lose the fear of falling and the ground and it becomes just an acceptance of another plane of movement.

You lose the flawed concept of words spoken are weapons that can bring pain.

You throw away the idea of 'fighting as contest of supremacy and ego feed' - and just survive and effect a given situation.

Just go home safely as you protect yourself, those you love - and eventually, evolve into a very odd and effective individual for benefical experineces and good for the world, overall.

That is alot - but it also --- is enough to be a good person.

Systema - as I was taught it -is prety much an infective. It enters your mind and movements - then digests far beyong the norm of tech based MA.

_It eventually becomes - a --  'wherever you go? THERE you ARE' thing._


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 10, 2007)

NYCRonin said:


> Furtry, my Brother in 'all of this' - is on point..as usual...and proiven in years of knowing him.
> 
> BUT - I would take his inferrence just a little bit further.
> 
> ...


 
Interesting, because again I am seeing a correlation between CMA, Qigong and Systema, which is just making Systema all the more intrigue to me. Also I am getting a very good side effect due to my interest in Systema and my working on the breath training; my CMA is getting better. Some point that I have taken for granted in Taiji I now find I should work on more some of the training in Sanda is making a little more sense (but being terribly new to Sanda I am not sure if that is Systema or just gaining experience in Sanda). Either way I am very impressed with what I have found out about and continue to discover about systema. But as I said before CMA, Qigong and Systema are similar, but not the same, and I am also rather impressed and interested in the differences too. 

Thank You



NYCRonin said:


> Go to a public park and watch children- like 2 to 10 year olds - move about.


 
I can and do, do this at home, and it is pretty damn cool


----------



## Tames D (May 10, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> I have been focusing on the breath training from the DVD and book let every breath and I like to try and fit my training into everyday activities where possible. Things like thinking about rooting, force and energy (like Taiji) when opening doors. However today I was using Systema breathing while mowing the lawn and I am absolutely amazed at how many muscles I use to mow the lawn that I do not need to use, that made things a lot easier.
> 
> That was actually pretty cool.
> 
> Just wanted to let all know I am still working on this and I am wondering if anyone else has ideas as to how to work this into the everyday?


I'd like to know/learn more about this. Where did you find the book/dvd?


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 11, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> I'd like to know/learn more about this. Where did you find the book/dvd?


 
Here

http://www.russianmartialart.com/

http://www.russianmartialart.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=88


----------



## Tames D (May 12, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> Here
> 
> http://www.russianmartialart.com/
> 
> http://www.russianmartialart.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=88


Thanks. I will check it out...


----------



## Brian King (Jan 8, 2015)

Back to the top -
It is difficult to remain focused on a specific aspect of an art over a long period of time. I am refocusing my own training back to a concentration of breath work and thought this thread interesting. Thanks Xue

Regards
Brian King


----------

